# Help or advice please getting small display stands made



## Fairweatherer (24 Jul 2016)

Hello,
I've been trying to source a supplier for display stands/mounts for sculptural or ornamental wood. No one seems to stock them so looks like finding someone who can make them. Sizes will vary, but simple enough design, approx 8"x8" metal plate with two 18" vertical metal rods (6mm) extending upwards. An idea of what I could expect to pay would be a start. Any advice be much appreciated.
Thanks, 
Wayne.


----------



## flh801978 (25 Jul 2016)

Well your material costs are virtually nothing if you want them in mild steel....just search for the thickness of plate and have them cut to size on eBay get some rod in the max length you need and invest in a hacksaw..
Next drill a 6mm hole in the plate and get a cheap welder to weld the rods in.

If you wanted someone to make these I would charge £5 each for a few but postage would kill the deal

Ian


----------



## Fairweatherer (26 Jul 2016)

Ian, thanks for the advice and the offer. I might well come back to you on that!!


----------



## Hitch (13 Aug 2016)

If you wanted to eliminte the welding element, you could drill the plate and tap the hole, then cut a short thread on the bar to screw in....


----------



## bugbear (14 Aug 2016)

Probably want them powder coated or something though.

BugBear


----------

